# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  اتصال سیستم به IR جهت کنترول تلویزیون و برنامه نویسی آن با پایتون

## ahmadi_pr

باسلام
دوستان نمیدونم اینو اینجا باید مطرح میکردم یا خیر،

من به شدت نیاز دارم که سیستم کامیپوترم به یک دستگاه کنترول تلویزیون متصل کنم

مثلا با (فرستنده IR مدل SN-IR-R) بتوانم به وسیله پایتون برنامه بدم که تلویزیون را خاموش روشن - صدا را کم یا زیاد کند.
یکی کارهایی که در منزل ما خیلی بهش نیاز داریم همین دست گرفتن کنترول تلویزیون هست
می خواهم تابعی بنویسم که با گفتن مثلا (کانال سه - کانال سه را برایم بگیرد یا بگم تلویزیون خاموش ..«بدون رله و فقط با IR»)
الان یک دستیار صوتی آفلاین درست کردم که برایم بعضی کارها رو انجام میده  (البته کاربردی نیست و گلوم پاره شد که از فاصله بیش از 5 متر بهش بگم فلان  کارو انجام بده اما خب، نزدیکش باشم خیلی خوب میفهمه).




فعلا میخواهم با پورت سریال PC اینو درست کنم

و اگر پروژه ام موفق بود

یک سیستم رزبری 4 8G از خارج سفارش بدم که دوستم با 1/4 قیمت توی بازار برایم در بیاد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نیاز به رسپبری پای نیست، یک ماژول ESP8266-12F بگیر، با آردوئینو پروگرامش کن. کتابخانه IR داره، دستورات رو هم از طریق پروتکل TCP یا UDP (یا حتی دستور GET به وب سرور داخلی اش) می تونی بهش بدی، به شبکه وای فای ات وصل میشه، دیود فرستده IR رو هم مستقیم به GPIO میشه وصل کرد.

----------

